# What is digging in my garden bed and yard?



## jedross86 (Apr 27, 2021)

By the looks of it these are two different pests. The first photo is in a raised garden bed. The lighter colored stuff is deer and rabbit repellent. I would have guessed squirrel for this one?

The second is in the back. We have chipmunks and last night, in horror, I saw a mouse disappear into a tiny gap above one of my basement windows and into my house. I sealed these off and trapped inside. Is this hole a vole/mouse? Or chipmunk? Or worse, a rat? There is only one visible one like this but it's right by my fence line so there could be 10 on the other side for all I know.


----------



## jedross86 (Apr 27, 2021)

I should add that both of these are about 2 inches in diameter. The first appears to go straight to the roots of a rose bush and the second one goes straight down for as far as I can see.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

I vote for Chipmunks. At least it looks like the ones around my area. Munks carry off their diggings so all you see is a hole with no pile of loose dirt surrounding it. I dont know if other animals do that.

Be aware, around here, when the Munks move out, the Yellow Jackets move in.


----------



## jedross86 (Apr 27, 2021)

Chipmunks are a lot better to hear than rats! And did not know that about yellow jackets. Thanks!


----------

